

JavaScript Physics Library - bootload
http://www.christophpacher.com/blog/javascript-physics-library/

======
dorkitude
what is the line between these red guys?

<http://drktd.com/38HX>

~~~
bootload
_"... what is the line between these red guys? ..."_

The blocks are chained together and appear to be elastic. If you pull one
block others follow.

~~~
dorkitude
right, but the line also appears to have the ability to _push_

~~~
bootload
_"... the line also appears to have the ability to _push_ ..."_

Could it be rigidity is modeled in the line? ( _I think I'll now have to look
at the source_ ).

